# 300,000 miles and still going



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

2001 Chevy Express cargo van
350 CI 
Auto trans
12.5 mpg when new
12.5 mpg now

Just hit the 300,000 mile mark and still going strong! All I ever done to it was replace the brakes once (I thought I had not, but found receipt where I did) I replaced one alternator, 2 fuel pumps, both front wheel bearings and thats it. Talk about reliable. I think I may go Chevrolet for my next truck as well!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> I think I may go Chevrolet for my next truck as well!


It doesn't sound like you need a new truck. That's some good work out of that ol' Cheby.





Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it diesel? My power stroke has 368000 apprx and going strong. It's had some repair like you mentioned. 14.5 without a trailor, 12.5 with. Sounds like you have a good rig, I'm thinking it's been maintained well.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bill said:


> 2001 Chevy Express cargo van
> 350 CI
> Auto trans
> 12.5 mpg when new
> ...


Hope my Chevy lasts that long too 94,000 miles 2003 express one fuel pump, one front wheel bearing, tires, water pump, fuel fill tube 19 payments left. 
*The way the economy may go* *please last as long as Bills* :boat:


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice! One of our E350s ,.. 2003, has 255k on it! Doesn't leak or burn any fluids!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you got to do it sometime*

I think that Image is important in this business..
if your truck looks like the customer might need to give you a jump to get you out of their driveway...its time to get a new one... no matter how much fun it is to see how many miles you can rack up on it...:yes:..

we unloaded my e-350 last summer with 285k on it
because of the rust, all the door latches breaking , the door bolt lock I had to rig up on the back door ...drilling a hole down into the bumper for the latch to go in to keep it from opening.... 
it was very classey looking....

the general overall appearance of the van was getting rough.....it probably could have gotten another 100k on it but unless I wanted to give it a paint job it was just looking pretty ratty......

I made some mexican roofer happpy who bought it..:laughing:


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I made some mexican roofer happpy who bought it..:laughing:


 
Hahaha! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Our cube van is about ready for replacement... cab smells like oil sometimes at a stoplight.. COUGH COUGH.. lol.
Ok, this sounds bad but....
Reminds me of when I was first starting, we had this PIECE OF JUNK 88 ford e350.. I had to shift it manually even though it was an automatic ... rev it from Low gear then shift the column to 2nd, then to drive... while keeping it floored!!! All of this, and one time I was shifting and it went BANG... and I swerved around the corner and the back side rack fell over and dumped ALL of the galv fittings on the floor... then I just went back to the shop and parked it.. leaving the spilled rack and not cleaning up the parts. It was hillarious.. I must have had a date that night because I was in such a hurry to leave the shop! 

Good times... I cant stop laughing about this for some reason... my dad was pissed.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> Reminds me of when I was first starting, we had this PIECE OF JUNK 88 ford e350.. I had to shift it manually even though it was an automatic ... rev it from Low gear then shift the column to 2nd, then to drive... while keeping it floored!!!


 I had an '85 that did the same thing, turns out the seal for the torque converter was fried and the transmission fluid wouldn't stay in the torque converter.


----------

